# Mauro Suma: "Il problema di ieri è abbastanza grosso".



## Sotiris (21 Giugno 2015)

E' un Mauro Suma piuttosto nero in volto quello che in questi minuti sta parlando in diretta a Top Calcio 24.
Il Direttore di Milan Channel non nasconde quanto la giornata di ieri sia stata destabilizzante perché la posta in palio non era solo Kondogbia ma la sicurezza per l'ambiente che avrebbe dato la sua acquisizione.
Perderlo, poi, contro l'Inter è stato ancora peggio, dando una forte carica all'ambiente interista che, in condizioni normali, non avrebbe dato.
Suma ha anche ufficializzato che Jackson Martinez è definitivamente perso.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.

Mauro Suma precisa:
se fossero arrivati Jackson Martinez e Kondogbia il mercato del Milan sarebbe comunque proseguito quindi non ci sono soltanto quei soldi per il mercato. I 75 milioni di cui parla Galliani non sono tutto il budget.
Con oculatezza significa che non dobbiamo farci prendere dalla frenesia perché siamo sotto schiaffo e sotto shock.
Insiste che ci sono importanti fondi messi a disposizione dal Presidente Berlusconi.

Mauro Suma sui mancati acquisti:
non sono sfuggiti per motivi economici ma perché non siamo stati bravi.

*Ancora Suma a prescindere dall'andare in porto o meno l'affare con Bee, Berlusconi con le sue risorse si è assunto l'impegno di rilanciare la squadra perché, in caso contrario, sa che farebbe fatica a trovare un nuovo investitore, ove saltasse con Bee.*


----------



## Renegade (21 Giugno 2015)

Bene, tienici aggiornati. Cosa dice Suma al riguardo delle motivazioni del fallimento delle trattative?


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> E' un Mauro Suma piuttosto nero in volto quello che in questi minuti sta parlando in diretta a Top Calcio 24.
> Il Direttore di Milan Channel non nasconde quanto la giornata di ieri sia stata destabilizzante perché la posta in palio non era solo Kondogbia ma la sicurezza per l'ambiente che avrebbe dato la sua acquisizione.
> Perderlo, poi, contro l'Inter è stato ancora peggio, dando una forte carica all'ambiente interista che, in condizioni normali, non avrebbe dato.
> Suma ha anche ufficializzato che Jackson Martinez è definitivamente perso.
> ...



Ahahahah lo dice pure Suma che siamo rovinati. Rendiamoci conto in che situazione siamo.


----------



## robs91 (21 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> E' un Mauro Suma piuttosto nero in volto quello che in questi minuti sta parlando in diretta a Top Calcio 24.
> Il Direttore di Milan Channel non nasconde quanto la giornata di ieri sia stata destabilizzante perché la posta in palio non era solo Kondogbia ma la sicurezza per l'ambiente che avrebbe dato la sua acquisizione.
> Perderlo, poi, contro l'Inter è stato ancora peggio, dando una forte carica all'ambiente interista che, in condizioni normali, non avrebbe dato.
> *Suma ha anche ufficializzato che Jackson Martinez è definitivamente perso*.
> ...



Jackson si!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ahahahah lo dice pure Suma che siamo rovinati. Rendiamoci conto in che situazione siamo.



Esattamente il mio pensiero. Siamo messi male.

Se non gli scappa un 'ma ora il Milan andra su giocatori ancora piu importanti, non c'e da preoccuparsi' c'e da preoccuparsi di brutto o anzi, a quel punto possiamo ordinare la pietra tombale.


----------



## aleslash (21 Giugno 2015)

Sta dicendo che i 75 milioni che intende Galliani sono quelli "risparmiati" dal non acquisto di JM e Kondogbia, quindi il budget sarebbe superiore.


----------



## Sotiris (21 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> E' un Mauro Suma piuttosto nero in volto quello che in questi minuti sta parlando in diretta a Top Calcio 24.
> Il Direttore di Milan Channel non nasconde quanto la giornata di ieri sia stata destabilizzante perché la posta in palio non era solo Kondogbia ma la sicurezza per l'ambiente che avrebbe dato la sua acquisizione.
> Perderlo, poi, contro l'Inter è stato ancora peggio, dando una forte carica all'ambiente interista che, in condizioni normali, non avrebbe dato.
> Suma ha anche ufficializzato che Jackson Martinez è definitivamente perso.
> ...



ho aggiornato


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> ho aggiornato



Secondo me sono un pò una contraddizione, prima dice che la vede abbastanza buia e poi che ci sono un sacco di soldi ?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Giugno 2015)

La cosa da fare ora è piombare su un vero top player che può esserci utile: Marco Reus o Cavani. Dare un segnale forte, non a chiacchiere ma con i fatti. Fatti: parola sconosciuta finora.


----------



## Sotiris (21 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me sono un pò una contraddizione, prima dice che la vede abbastanza buia e poi che ci sono un sacco di soldi ?



lui ha detto e ripetuto che ieri è stata una mazzata perché ha destabilizzato l'ambiente (a questo si riferisce il problema grosso) ma insiste nel dire che verrà fatto un mercato importante.


----------



## alexxx19 (21 Giugno 2015)

Non ho mai visto suma così dimesso


----------



## Aragorn (21 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> E' un Mauro Suma piuttosto nero in volto quello che in questi minuti sta parlando in diretta a Top Calcio 24.
> Il Direttore di Milan Channel non nasconde quanto la giornata di ieri sia stata destabilizzante perché la posta in palio non era solo Kondogbia ma la sicurezza per l'ambiente che avrebbe dato la sua acquisizione.
> Perderlo, poi, contro l'Inter è stato ancora peggio, dando una forte carica all'ambiente interista che, in condizioni normali, non avrebbe dato.
> Suma ha anche ufficializzato che Jackson Martinez è definitivamente perso.
> ...



Al Milan oculatezza è sinonimo di parametro zero


comunque parla di fondi messi a disposizione dal Bresidente, se così fosse (ma non ci credo neanche un po') Galliani va licenziato all'istante visto che le scuse raccontante stamani non reggono minimamente.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> lui ha detto e ripetuto che ieri è stata una mazzata perché ha destabilizzato l'ambiente (a questo si riferisce il problema grosso) ma insiste nel dire che verrà fatto un mercato importante.



capito. Ma ha lasciato intendere che finchè non viene Bee non ci sono soldi ?


----------



## Sotiris (21 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> E' un Mauro Suma piuttosto nero in volto quello che in questi minuti sta parlando in diretta a Top Calcio 24.
> Il Direttore di Milan Channel non nasconde quanto la giornata di ieri sia stata destabilizzante perché la posta in palio non era solo Kondogbia ma la sicurezza per l'ambiente che avrebbe dato la sua acquisizione.
> Perderlo, poi, contro l'Inter è stato ancora peggio, dando una forte carica all'ambiente interista che, in condizioni normali, non avrebbe dato.
> Suma ha anche ufficializzato che Jackson Martinez è definitivamente perso.
> ...



ho aggiornato la precisazione che fa sui mancati acquisti: *non sono sfuggiti per motivi economici ma perché non siamo stati bravi*.


----------



## koti (21 Giugno 2015)

Penso anche io che non sia un problema economico, altrimenti perchè andare a trattare giocatori di quel calibro? A quale scopo? Non avrebbe senso senza i soldi.

Il disastro è stato tutto di Galliani.


----------



## neversayconte (21 Giugno 2015)

Come faremo a fare un mercato decente se "non siamo abbastanza bravi"?
per favore spendete tutto il budget per liquidare il condor giallo e poi cacciatelo a calci nel sedere.


----------



## aleslash (21 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> ho aggiornato la precisazione che fa sui mancati acquisti: *non sono sfuggiti per motivi economici ma perché non siamo stati bravi*.



Ha praticamente detto che ha toppato totalmente Galliani


----------



## Sotiris (21 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> capito. Ma ha lasciato intendere che finchè non viene Bee non ci sono soldi ?



Sinceramente no perché ha detto che il Milan aveva firmato tutto per i due giocatori per un totale di 75 milioni di euro. Almeno io non ho inteso questo, assolutamente.


----------



## Renegade (21 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> ho aggiornato la precisazione che fa sui mancati acquisti: *non sono sfuggiti per motivi economici ma perché non siamo stati bravi*.



Ma come, non c'erano soltanto da programmare le visite mediche?


----------



## neversayconte (21 Giugno 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Penso anche io che non sia un problema economico, altrimenti perchè andare a trattare giocatori di quel calibro? A quale scopo? Non avrebbe senso senza i soldi.
> 
> Il disastro è stato tutto di Galliani.



Allora Galliani per riparare paghi di tasca sua gli acquisti -tanto soldi ne ha- oppure si dimetta.


----------



## aleslash (21 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma come, non c'erano soltanto da programmare le visite mediche?



Diciamo che a quanto ha detto, un po' ci hanno schifato e un po' è stato Galliani che non ha chiuso subito le trattative


----------



## TheZio (21 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Ha praticamente detto che ha toppato totalmente Galliani



No adesso ha tirato dentro anche Lucas.. Così giusto per pararsi un pò...
Suma: _"Fare il mercato in coppia per la prima volta, non è così semplice" "Se dall'altra parte ti dicono che è fatta, è fatta..."_


----------



## Sotiris (21 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> E' un Mauro Suma piuttosto nero in volto quello che in questi minuti sta parlando in diretta a Top Calcio 24.
> Il Direttore di Milan Channel non nasconde quanto la giornata di ieri sia stata destabilizzante perché la posta in palio non era solo Kondogbia ma la sicurezza per l'ambiente che avrebbe dato la sua acquisizione.
> Perderlo, poi, contro l'Inter è stato ancora peggio, dando una forte carica all'ambiente interista che, in condizioni normali, non avrebbe dato.
> Suma ha anche ufficializzato che Jackson Martinez è definitivamente perso.
> ...



*Mauro Suma ha lasciato intendere che il connubio Lucas-Galliani potrebbe essere all'origine della mancata acquisizione dei giocatori perché quando uno è abituato a lavorare da solo in un certo modo, non è così automatico trovarsi bene in coppia.*


----------



## Aragorn (21 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> ho aggiornato la precisazione che fa sui mancati acquisti: *non sono sfuggiti per motivi economici ma perché non siamo stati bravi*.



Ulteriore buon motivo per allontanare definitivamente Galliani. Ma questi fenomeni riusciranno sicuramente a contraddirsi sostenendo simultaneamente che i soldi messi da Berlusconi ci sono e che non è colpa di Galliani se le due trattative sono sfumate. Probabilmente daranno tutta la colpa alla Doyen



Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Mauro Suma ha lasciato intendere che il connubio Lucas-Galliani potrebbe essere all'origine della mancata acquisizione dei giocatori perché quando uno è abituato a lavorare da solo in un certo modo, non è così automatico trovarsi bene in coppia.*



ecco, manco a dirlo


----------



## malos (21 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Mauro Suma ha lasciato intendere che il connubio Lucas-Galliani potrebbe essere all'origine della mancata acquisizione dei giocatori perché quando uno è abituato a lavorare da solo in un certo modo, non è così automatico trovarsi bene in coppia.*



Ahahahahahah Mi sembrava strano che Suma non avesse il colpo di coda delle scuse assurde. Ma che roba è?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Mauro Suma ha lasciato intendere che il connubio Lucas-Galliani potrebbe essere all'origine della mancata acquisizione dei giocatori perché quando uno è abituato a lavorare da solo in un certo modo, non è così automatico trovarsi bene in coppia.*



In altre parole: Galliani ha gia pronto la scusa. In realta pare che come dimostra il passato lui vuole semplicemente lavorara dasolo(per informazioni chiedere al nostro DS inesistente, a Braida, a Barbare ecc.)


Vorrei proprio sapere che problemi possano essere nati da un advisor che e amico del nuovo socio. Da sottolineare anche che nei ultimi anni la Doyen di Lucas ha fatto decisamente meglio del condom sul mercato


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (21 Giugno 2015)

per quanto mi riguarda finchè non ufficializzeranno un acquisto degno di questo nome,le loro parole varranno meno di zero.

Se davvero esistesse questo budget comincino a fare campagna acquisti: meno parole e teatrini, più fatti.

E se "non siamo stati abbastanza bravi" prendano un ds,tanto per cominciare


----------



## pazzomania (21 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> E' un Mauro Suma piuttosto nero in volto quello che in questi minuti sta parlando in diretta a Top Calcio 24.
> Il Direttore di Milan Channel non nasconde quanto la giornata di ieri sia stata destabilizzante perché la posta in palio non era solo Kondogbia ma la sicurezza per l'ambiente che avrebbe dato la sua acquisizione.
> Perderlo, poi, contro l'Inter è stato ancora peggio, dando una forte carica all'ambiente interista che, in condizioni normali, non avrebbe dato.
> Suma ha anche ufficializzato che Jackson Martinez è definitivamente perso.
> ...





Renegade ha scritto:


> Bene, tienici aggiornati. Cosa dice Suma al riguardo delle motivazioni del fallimento delle trattative?





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ahahahah lo dice pure Suma che siamo rovinati. Rendiamoci conto in che situazione siamo.





alexxx19 ha scritto:


> Non ho mai visto suma così dimesso





Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma come, non c'erano soltanto da programmare le visite mediche?





TheZio ha scritto:


> No adesso ha tirato dentro anche Lucas.. Così giusto per pararsi un pò...
> Suma: _"Fare il mercato in coppia per la prima volta, non è così semplice" "Se dall'altra parte ti dicono che è fatta, è fatta..."_



Suma tristissimo e ci da ragione nell' essere incaz........

Comunque ordinaria ruotine, Suma se potesse ci darebbe ragione sempre, ovviamente non può per salvare il posto di lavoro 

Chi lo "odia" è perchè parla per sentito dire, o perchè non l' ha mai *visto *parlare, oppure legge tweet o facebook da cui non si evince il tono e la faccia di come dice le cose.

Da quanto ha detto non è per nulla chiaro chi e come abbia sbagliato, l' unica cosa certa è che è stato un SABATO NERO (cit) quello di ieri.

E' convinto faremo un mercato con la M maiuscola nonostante questo intoppo, inoltre dice che Galliani non c'entra nulla ( e qui sono d' accordissimo) se Mr Bee o chi per lui pubblica fotine ecc... che scatenano clamore mediatico.


----------



## Sotiris (21 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> E' un Mauro Suma piuttosto nero in volto quello che in questi minuti sta parlando in diretta a Top Calcio 24.
> Il Direttore di Milan Channel non nasconde quanto la giornata di ieri sia stata destabilizzante perché la posta in palio non era solo Kondogbia ma la sicurezza per l'ambiente che avrebbe dato la sua acquisizione.
> Perderlo, poi, contro l'Inter è stato ancora peggio, dando una forte carica all'ambiente interista che, in condizioni normali, non avrebbe dato.
> Suma ha anche ufficializzato che Jackson Martinez è definitivamente perso.
> ...





Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Mauro Suma ha lasciato intendere che il connubio Lucas-Galliani potrebbe essere all'origine della mancata acquisizione dei giocatori perché quando uno è abituato a lavorare da solo in un certo modo, non è così automatico trovarsi bene in coppia.*



* Suma: Doyen Sports non c'entra nulla in quanto Doyen con il Milan, qui siamo in presenza di Nelio Lucas quale consulente/uomo di fiducia di Bee Taechaubol. Nelio Lucas ha personalmente l'incarico professionale di essere l'advisor di Bee Taechaubol.*


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> * Suma: Doyen Sports non c'entra nulla in quanto Doyen con il Milan, qui siamo in presenza di Nelio Lucas quale consulente/uomo di fiducia di Bee Taechaubol. Nelio Lucas ha personalmente l'incarico professionale di essere l'advisor di Bee Taechaubol.*



Questo l'avevo già capito, per fortuna ha avuto l'accortezza di mettere un cane da guardia alle zozzerie del condom.


----------



## TheZio (21 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Suma tristissimo e ci da ragione nell' essere incaz........
> 
> Comunque ordinaria ruotine, Suma se potesse ci darebbe ragione sempre, ovviamente non può per salvare il posto di lavoro
> 
> ...



Mah io adesso sono convinto che ci siano troppe teste nel Milan.. Già prima eravamo nei casini col doppio AD, figurarsi adesso..


----------



## gianni r. (21 Giugno 2015)

Comunque Suma a me trasmette solo negatività, quando dici una cosa lo devi fare con convinzione, non con quel tono e quella faccia da funerale...


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (21 Giugno 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Mah io adesso sono convinto che ci siano troppe teste nel Milan.. Già prima eravamo nei casini col doppio AD, figurarsi adesso..



ai bei tempi mentre Galliani andava a trattare Ibrahimovic,Braida andava a chiudere per Robinho.

Necessitiamo di un ds,o al limite dovrebbero dare mandato a Lucas di portare avanti trattative per conto suo


----------



## pazzomania (21 Giugno 2015)

gianni r. ha scritto:


> Comunque Suma a me trasmette solo negatività, quando dici una cosa lo devi fare con convinzione, non con quel tono e quella faccia da funerale...



Questo dovrebbbe farti capire quanto in realtà non creda in quello che sta dicendo 

Vorrebbe dire altre cose, ma per ovvie ragioni, non può.


----------



## Gianni23 (21 Giugno 2015)

Il problema di quest'anno non credo sia la mancanza di soldi da investire.

I problemi principali sono due: 

Galliani che ormai non è più in grado di fare il suo lavoro

Lo scarso appeal che abbiamo in questo momento, dopo anni di nulla più assoluto e senza coppe. 
Del Milan vincente sono rimasti solo il nome e le 7 champions league che continuiamo a recitare come un mantra.


----------



## Sotiris (21 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> E' un Mauro Suma piuttosto nero in volto quello che in questi minuti sta parlando in diretta a Top Calcio 24.
> Il Direttore di Milan Channel non nasconde quanto la giornata di ieri sia stata destabilizzante perché la posta in palio non era solo Kondogbia ma la sicurezza per l'ambiente che avrebbe dato la sua acquisizione.
> Perderlo, poi, contro l'Inter è stato ancora peggio, dando una forte carica all'ambiente interista che, in condizioni normali, non avrebbe dato.
> Suma ha anche ufficializzato che Jackson Martinez è definitivamente perso.
> ...






Sotiris ha scritto:


> ho aggiornato la precisazione che fa sui mancati acquisti: *non sono sfuggiti per motivi economici ma perché non siamo stati bravi*.





Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Mauro Suma ha lasciato intendere che il connubio Lucas-Galliani potrebbe essere all'origine della mancata acquisizione dei giocatori perché quando uno è abituato a lavorare da solo in un certo modo, non è così automatico trovarsi bene in coppia.*





Sotiris ha scritto:


> * Suma: Doyen Sports non c'entra nulla in quanto Doyen con il Milan, qui siamo in presenza di Nelio Lucas quale consulente/uomo di fiducia di Bee Taechaubol. Nelio Lucas ha personalmente l'incarico professionale di essere l'advisor di Bee Taechaubol.*



*Suma: Lunedì 8 giugno Berlusconi va a Lugano a verificare la fluidità del comunicato sul 48% delle quote (n.d.r. immagino intenda le garanzie di Bee) e solo dopo questo permette a Nelio Lucas di affiancare Galliani nelle trattative. Nelio Lucas-persona, non la Doyen.*


----------



## TheZio (21 Giugno 2015)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> ai bei tempi mentre Galliani andava a trattare Ibrahimovic,Braida andava a chiudere per Robinho.
> 
> Necessitiamo di un ds,o al limite dovrebbero dare mandato a Lucas di portare avanti trattative per conto suo



Si ma chi comanda poi Lucas o Galliani?
Bee o Berlusca?

Comunque leggevo un sms a QSVS che diceva che Fester faceva tutte le trattative in gran segreto.. Bah io mi ricordo di altro.. Galliani in segreto fa solo i colpi last-second, tipo Nocerino..
Voi che avete buona memoria che ne dite?


----------



## gianni r. (21 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Questo dovrebbbe farti capire quanto in realtà non creda in quello che sta dicendo
> 
> Vorrebbe dire altre cose, ma per ovvie ragioni, non può.



Infatti, hai ragione. Io pero sono stufo di queste figure INAMOVIBILI legate al passato, è tempo di cambiare, bisogna rinnovarsi.


----------



## Sotiris (21 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> * Suma: Doyen Sports non c'entra nulla in quanto Doyen con il Milan, qui siamo in presenza di Nelio Lucas quale consulente/uomo di fiducia di Bee Taechaubol. Nelio Lucas ha personalmente l'incarico professionale di essere l'advisor di Bee Taechaubol.*





Sotiris ha scritto:


> E' un Mauro Suma piuttosto nero in volto quello che in questi minuti sta parlando in diretta a Top Calcio 24.
> Il Direttore di Milan Channel non nasconde quanto la giornata di ieri sia stata destabilizzante perché la posta in palio non era solo Kondogbia ma la sicurezza per l'ambiente che avrebbe dato la sua acquisizione.
> Perderlo, poi, contro l'Inter è stato ancora peggio, dando una forte carica all'ambiente interista che, in condizioni normali, non avrebbe dato.
> Suma ha anche ufficializzato che Jackson Martinez è definitivamente perso.
> ...






Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Mauro Suma ha lasciato intendere che il connubio Lucas-Galliani potrebbe essere all'origine della mancata acquisizione dei giocatori perché quando uno è abituato a lavorare da solo in un certo modo, non è così automatico trovarsi bene in coppia.*





Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Suma: Lunedì 8 giugno Berlusconi va a Lugano a verificare la fluidità del comunicato sul 48% delle quote (n.d.r. immagino intenda le garanzie di Bee) e solo dopo questo permette a Nelio Lucas di affiancare Galliani nelle trattative. Nelio Lucas-persona, non la Doyen.*



*Suma: a prescindere dall'andare in porto o meno l'affare con Bee, Berlusconi con le sue risorse si è assunto l'impegno di rilanciare la squadra perché, in caso contrario, sa che farebbe fatica a trovare un nuovo investitore, ove saltasse con Bee.*


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (21 Giugno 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Si ma chi comanda poi Lucas o Galliani?
> Bee o Berlusca?
> 
> Comunque leggevo un sms a QSVS che diceva che Fester faceva tutte le trattative in gran segreto.. Bah io mi ricordo di altro.. Galliani in segreto fa solo i colpi last-second, tipo Nocerino..
> Voi che avete buona memoria che ne dite?



negli ultimi anni è stato fatto di tutto per rendere le trattative sempre più mediatiche( ricordando quelle di Ronaldinho,Ibrahimovic e non ultime quelle per Ancelotti,Martinez e Kondogbia),quindi quali trattative segrete se è Galliani stesso a spifferare i particolari a Di Marzio,spesso e volentieri 

Galliani è diventato un problema,ha troppo peso all'interno della società.Ma questo lo si dice da anni


----------



## Jack14 (21 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Suma: a prescindere dall'andare in porto o meno l'affare con Bee, Berlusconi con le sue risorse si è assunto l'impegno di rilanciare la squadra perché, in caso contrario, sa che farebbe fatica a trovare un nuovo investitore, ove saltasse con Bee.*



Tutto molto preoccupante. Bisognerebbe fare tabuls rasa anche a livello dirigenziale. È preoccupante sentirsi dire di ambiente depresso, dovrebbero essere arrabbisti, reagire. Brutte sensazioni, poi dopo che sento che offriamo 15M piu bonus per bertolacci....


----------



## cassandrasoccer (21 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> E' un Mauro Suma piuttosto nero in volto quello che in questi minuti sta parlando in diretta a Top Calcio 24.
> Il Direttore di Milan Channel non nasconde quanto la giornata di ieri sia stata destabilizzante perché la posta in palio non era solo Kondogbia ma la sicurezza per l'ambiente che avrebbe dato la sua acquisizione.
> Perderlo, poi, contro l'Inter è stato ancora peggio, dando una forte carica all'ambiente interista che, in condizioni normali, non avrebbe dato.
> Suma ha anche ufficializzato che Jackson Martinez è definitivamente perso.
> ...



Suma ahahaah ahhahaha hahahahaah


----------



## smallball (21 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Suma: a prescindere dall'andare in porto o meno l'affare con Bee, Berlusconi con le sue risorse si è assunto l'impegno di rilanciare la squadra perché, in caso contrario, sa che farebbe fatica a trovare un nuovo investitore, ove saltasse con Bee.*



parole preoccupanti,chissa' se ci sara' questo tanto agognato flusso di denari asiatici


----------



## cassandrasoccer (21 Giugno 2015)

In effetti è un duro colpo ha ragione Suma:

L'inter ha acquistato kongocoso è vincerà lo scudetto, come la Roma lo scorso anno con il superIturbe

L'Atletico Madrid ha preso la riserva di Bacca, che ha giocato nel Porto asfaltando le meglio difese europee.

ahahahah ahhahahaha hahahah


----------



## cassandrasoccer (21 Giugno 2015)

Dite a Suma di riattivare l'account facebook
ahahah ahhahhaah


----------



## markjordan (21 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> In altre parole: Galliani ha gia pronto la scusa. In realta pare che come dimostra il passato lui vuole semplicemente lavorara dasolo(per informazioni chiedere al nostro DS inesistente, a Braida, a Barbare ecc.)
> 
> 
> Vorrei proprio sapere che problemi possano essere nati da un advisor che e amico del nuovo socio. Da sottolineare anche che nei ultimi anni la Doyen di Lucas ha fatto decisamente meglio del condom sul mercato


credo intendesse che lucas diceva al gallo che erano fatte e lui s'e' fidato
robe da matti


----------



## Fedeshi (21 Giugno 2015)

cassandrasoccer ha scritto:


> In effetti è un duro colpo ha ragione Suma:
> 
> L'inter ha acquistato kongocoso è vincerà lo scudetto, come la Roma lo scorso anno con il superIturbe
> 
> ...



Noi invece andiamo in giro con Ely ed il rinnovo di Abate (con tutto il rispetto).


----------



## TheZio (21 Giugno 2015)

cassandrasoccer ha scritto:


> In effetti è un duro colpo ha ragione Suma:
> 
> L'inter ha acquistato kongocoso è vincerà lo scudetto, come la Roma lo scorso anno con il superIturbe
> 
> ...



E perché volevamo la riserva di Bacca? Non potevamo andare diretti su lui?
Dai non facciamo come la volpe con l'uva...
Ripeto: speriamo che arrivi qualcuno, e che risulti meglio di questi.. Ma non schifiamoli, li volevamo e ce li siamo fatti soffiare da sotto il naso. Punto.


----------



## cassandrasoccer (21 Giugno 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Noi invece andiamo in giro con Ely ed il rinnovo di Abate (con tutto il rispetto).



Noi se ti è sfuggito non andiamo neanche in Europa.
Quindi bisogno farsi un bagno di umiltà e ricostruire, per poi ambire ai top player.


----------



## Fedeshi (21 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## cassandrasoccer (21 Giugno 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> E perché volevamo la riserva di Bacca? Non potevamo andare diretti su lui?
> Dai non facciamo come la volpe con l'uva...
> Ripeto: speriamo che arrivi qualcuno, e che risulti meglio di questi.. Ma non schifiamoli, li volevamo e ce li siamo fatti soffiare da sotto il naso. Punto.



Io non voglio nessuno dei due.


----------



## Renegade (21 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Ancora Suma a prescindere dall'andare in porto o meno l'affare con Bee, Berlusconi con le sue risorse si è assunto l'impegno di rilanciare la squadra perché, in caso contrario, sa che farebbe fatica a trovare un nuovo investitore, ove saltasse con Bee.*



Che significa? Ci sono possibilità che salti?!?


----------



## cassandrasoccer (21 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Che significa? Ci sono possibilità che salti?!?



Se salta lo stadio, non se ne fa nulla.


----------



## Efferosso (21 Giugno 2015)

Ma si andassero a nascondere, che per un quinquennio sono andati avanti a dire che il problema erano i soldi, e ora che ci sono cento e rotti milioni per il mercato non riusciamo neanche a comprare giocatori dal Porto o dal Monaco.

Ma veramente nascondetevi va pagliacci.


----------



## Efferosso (21 Giugno 2015)

cassandrasoccer ha scritto:


> Noi se ti è sfuggito non andiamo neanche in Europa.
> Quindi bisogno farsi un bagno di umiltà e ricostruire, per poi ambire ai top player.



Cioè quindi il bagno di umiltà sarebbe sbandierare ai quattro venti gli incontri con Ancelotti, Ibra, Martinez, Kondo, per poi tornarcene a casa batuti da tutti? Sarebbe questo il bagno di umiltà?

Se vogliono spendere 150 milioni in giovane prospetti mi va benissimo, ma si evitassero allora queste buffonate da quattro soldi o le campagne abbonamenti del "Abbiate fede".


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Suma: a prescindere dall'andare in porto o meno l'affare con Bee, Berlusconi con le sue risorse si è assunto l'impegno di rilanciare la squadra perché, in caso contrario, sa che farebbe fatica a trovare un nuovo investitore, ove saltasse con Bee.*


In sostanza Berlusconi non può permettersi una politica low cost sul mercato altrimenti ci andrebbe a perdere ulteriormente. Il giocattolino costa caro B.


----------



## Sotiris (21 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Suma: a prescindere dall'andare in porto o meno l'affare con Bee, Berlusconi con le sue risorse si è assunto l'impegno di rilanciare la squadra perché, in caso contrario, sa che farebbe fatica a trovare un nuovo investitore, ove saltasse con Bee.*





Renegade ha scritto:


> Che significa? Ci sono possibilità che salti?!?



Ascoltandolo non mi sembra di aver percepito questa sensazione.
Ha solo voluto rassicurare che a prescindere dai soldi di Bee comunque il Milan sarà rinforzato.


----------



## cassandrasoccer (21 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Cioè quindi il bagno di umiltà sarebbe sbandierare ai quattro venti gli incontri con Ancelotti, Ibra, Martinez, Kondo, per poi tornarcene a casa batuti da tutti? Sarebbe questo il bagno di umiltà?
> 
> Se vogliono spendere 150 milioni in giovane prospetti mi va benissimo, ma si evitassero allora queste buffonate da quattro soldi o le campagne abbonamenti del "Abbiate fede".



Iniziamo noi tifosi.
Io non ho fatto figure di .
Io spero in una buona squadra che lotti fino all'ultima giornata. 
Lo scorso anno con un bambino abbiamo fatto 52 punti.
Magari 30 in più.

[MENTION=2136]cassandrasoccer[/MENTION] non usare parole censurate.


----------



## cassandrasoccer (21 Giugno 2015)

cassandrasoccer ha scritto:


> Iniziamo noi tifosi.
> Io non ho fatto figure di .
> Io spero in una buona squadra che lotti fino all'ultima giornata.
> Lo scorso anno con un bambino abbiamo fatto 52 punti.
> ...



Okay


----------



## Sotiris (21 Giugno 2015)

Sui giornali portoghesi mi interrogavo del perché venisse indicato Mendes come procuratore nell'operazione JM-Atletico Madrid, e non Pompeo.
Suma ha accennato alla guerra tra fondi, alla guerra Mendes-Lucas.
E nel caso di JM potremmo esserci andati di mezzo.


----------



## Litte2307 (21 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> In sostanza Berlusconi non può permettersi una politica low cost sul mercato altrimenti ci andrebbe a perdere ulteriormente. Il giocattolino costa caro B.



Giusto. Le sue parole tutto sommato fanno ben sperare


----------



## Litte2307 (21 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Diciamo che a quanto ha detto, un po' ci hanno schifato e un po' è stato Galliani che non ha chiuso subito le trattative



Sarebbe stato Nelio Lucas, per quanto ne so io, ma diciamo che più che altro è stato praticamente il giocatore che ha voluto cambiare incredibilmente tutto da un momento all'altro


----------



## Efferosso (21 Giugno 2015)

cassandrasoccer ha scritto:


> Iniziamo noi tifosi.
> Io non ho fatto figure di .
> Io spero in una buona squadra che lotti fino all'ultima giornata.
> Lo scorso anno con un bambino abbiamo fatto 52 punti.
> ...



Io tifoso mi sento preso in giro da qualcosa come 8 anni, perché personalmente ho avuto la lungimiranza di comprendere che Ibrahimovic e Robinho sono stati del gran fumo negli occhi.

Negli ultimi otto anni (OTTO ANNI) l'unico grande acquisto del Milan si chiama Thiago Silva.

Nel mezzo abbiamo avuto:

Ba,
Digao,
Ritorno di Kakà bollito,
ritorno di Sheva bollito,
Emerson,
Ronaldinho (tra l’altro, sempre per il tema “le cialtronate”, penso che la più grande festa che si sia vista a san siro negli ultimi 6-7 anni sia stata per l’appunto la presentazione di ronaldinho. Non per un trofeo vinto, si badi bene, ma per la presentazione di ronalindho),
Huntelaar,
Onyewu,
Taiwo,
Traorè,
Emanuelson,
Le Grottaglie,
Cassano,
Pazzini,
Mexes,
etc etc etc etc


E io intanto mi faccio un fegato grosso come una casa, faccio dei sacrifici in termini di tempo e di denaro per vedere il milan, e farmi prendere per il naso in questo modo?
E dovrei essere io a farmi un bagno di umiltà davanti a quello del "Carlitos non tradisce" "I denti storti di Cissokho" "Saponara mi ricorda Kakà" e queste bestialità qui!? Quello che quando si vince è il primo a fare lo splendido e quando si perde (unica cosa positiva della stagione) non ha mai un briciolo di dignità per fare autocritica, ma al massimo si inventa boiate tipo che le linee dei cameramen non sono parallele!? Ma scherziamo?


----------



## cassandrasoccer (21 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi, il problema diventa grosso se non si fa lo stadio. Altro che top players.


----------



## Litte2307 (21 Giugno 2015)

cassandrasoccer ha scritto:


> In effetti è un duro colpo ha ragione Suma:
> 
> L'inter ha acquistato kongocoso è vincerà lo scudetto, come la Roma lo scorso anno con il superIturbe
> 
> ...


----------



## cassandrasoccer (21 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Io tifoso mi sento preso in giro da qualcosa come 8 anni, perché personalmente ho avuto la lungimiranza di comprendere che Ibrahimovic e Robinho sono stati del gran fumo negli occhi.
> 
> Negli ultimi otto anni (OTTO ANNI) l'unico grande acquisto del Milan si chiama Thiago Silva.
> 
> ...



Pensa te. Io negli ultimi otto anni ricordo lo scudetto.
E se è dal 2006 che non vinciamo in Europa come pretendi di convincere un TOP PLAYER solo con la Crana?
I tifosi della Juventus andavano anche in serie B a vedere la Juve. Anche quando fatto due settimi posti.
Poi: Stadio (perché è da lì che si riparte), Pirlo (a zero euro), Vidal, Pogba; Marchisio; Barzagli, Vucinic, Asamoah e Giaccherini più il team due volte al settimo posto, e un allenatore come Conte.
Ci avresti scommesso contro il Milan dello scudetto?

Qui, bisogna aspettare almeno il Sì per lo stadio.


----------



## franck3211 (21 Giugno 2015)

cassandrasoccer ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, il problema diventa grosso se non si fa lo stadio. Altro che top players.



Da dove deriva questa ipotesi? Dalle parole qua riportate non c'entra nulla questo pensiero


----------



## cassandrasoccer (21 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Da dove deriva questa ipotesi? Dalle parole qua riportate non c'entra nulla questo pensiero



La realizzazione dello stadio è alla base dell'accordo tra BeB.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> E' un Mauro Suma piuttosto nero in volto quello che in questi minuti sta parlando in diretta a Top Calcio 24.
> Il Direttore di Milan Channel non nasconde quanto la giornata di ieri sia stata destabilizzante perché la posta in palio non era solo Kondogbia ma la sicurezza per l'ambiente che avrebbe dato la sua acquisizione.
> Perderlo, poi, contro l'Inter è stato ancora peggio, dando una forte carica all'ambiente interista che, in condizioni normali, non avrebbe dato.
> Suma ha anche ufficializzato che Jackson Martinez è definitivamente perso.
> ...



Beh certo i soldi ci sono peccato che andiamo a buttarli nel water, Bertolacci 16 milioni ma io no nci voglio credere  fermate Galliani e chiudetelo da qualche parte fino a fine mercato è incapace.


----------



## franck3211 (21 Giugno 2015)

cassandrasoccer ha scritto:


> La realizzazione dello stadio è alla base dell'accordo tra BeB.



Te lo ha detto Berlusconi o Bee?


----------



## cassandrasoccer (21 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Te lo ha detto Berlusconi o Bee?



Tutti e due 

Vuoi scommettere che se salto lo stadio salta l'accordo?


----------



## Efferosso (21 Giugno 2015)

cassandrasoccer ha scritto:


> Pensa te. Io negli ultimi otto anni ricordo lo scudetto.
> E se è dal 2006 che non vinciamo in Europa come pretendi di convincere un TOP PLAYER solo con la Crana?
> I tifosi della Juventus andavano anche in serie B a vedere la Juve. Anche quando fatto due settimi posti.
> Poi: Stadio (perché è da lì che si riparte), Pirlo (a zero euro), Vidal, Pogba; Marchisio; Barzagli, Vucinic, Asamoah e Giaccherini più il team due volte al settimo posto, e un allenatore come Conte.
> ...



Si appunto.
Nel frattempo, negli ultimi otto anni:

La juve si è fatta quattro scudetti e una finale di champions, più il conad stadium, pogba a zero, tevez preso sotto al naso nostro.
L'inter tre scudetti e una champions vinta.

Eh sì siamo grossomodo lì.

Di cosa ci lamentiamo in effetti? Sembrano tornati i tempi dello champagne normale, giusto per tirare fuori una delle tante chicche di mr cravatta gialla.

E guarda che a me dei "top player" mi interessa ben poco. Se l'inter ha preso veramente a 40 kondo per me ci ha perso. (Posto che il "come li convinci" ha poco senso nel momento in cui ce li siamo fatti sottrarre dall'atletico che una coppa non l'ha mai vinta e dall'inter che la CL non la fa come noi).
A me non interessa spendere 100 milioni a sessione di mercato.

A me interessa programmare ed essere "giusti" con chi ti dà da mangiare (leggasi I TIFOSI).
Programmare non vuol dire dare 1.2 milioni annui a traorè quando pjanic ne prende due.
Spendere 18 milioni e darne 6.5 a robinho è FOLLIA. E' demenza senile, altro che top player.
La programmazione è prendere a 8 milioni Bale a diciotto anni. E' prendere Sanchez prima dell'Udinese, è prendere Pastore o Dybala prima che lo prenda Zamparini.
Il Barcellona ha realizzato la squadra dei record senza spendere poi un capitale come uno pensa in realtà, perché Messi, Xavi, Jordi Alba, Busquets, Iniesta li ha tirati fuori dalla cantera.
Questa è programmazione. Questo vuol dire lavorare bene. A fare come fa il Real Madrid sono capaci tutti (oddio, non proprio tutti, visto quello che sta succedendo...) e infatti a livello di "efficienza" fanno ridere, perché non fosse per gli anni cinquanta, starebbero dietro di noi a coppe pur avendo investito delle somme mostruose.

Ma comunque, va bene, se siamo contenti di aver vinto uno scudetto negli ultimi otto anni ed essere presi costantemente per i fondelli da dirigenza e allenatore, andiamo avanti così, ripeto, la strada è quella giusta.


----------



## cassandrasoccer (21 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Si appunto.
> Nel frattempo, negli ultimi otto anni:
> 
> La juve si è fatta quattro scudetti e una finale di champions, più il conad stadium, pogba a zero, tevez preso sotto al naso nostro.
> ...



Ero ironico sullo scudo 
Non vedo cosa ci sia di non condivisibile.
E allora perché vi state stracciando le vesti per Kongo e jacko?
L'ho scritto prima, si parte dallo stadio. Poi dall'allenatore. Poi dalla squadra che fa l'allenatore e gli si da fiducia.
In più bisogna inserire i vari: Mastour, Modic ecc ecc.
Solo così si ci rialza. 
Sennò fuoco di paglia.


----------



## franck3211 (21 Giugno 2015)

cassandrasoccer ha scritto:


> Tutti e due
> 
> Vuoi scommettere che se salto lo stadio salta l'accordo?



È una sciocchezza a mio parere lo stadio è importante ma si può fare in tante parti e lo puoi includere comunque nel accordo


----------



## Efferosso (21 Giugno 2015)

cassandrasoccer ha scritto:


> Ero ironico sullo scudo
> Non vedo cosa ci sia di non condivisibile.
> E allora perché vi state stracciando le vesti per Kongo e jacko?
> L'ho scritto prima, si parte dallo stadio. Poi dall'allenatore. Poi dalla squadra che fa l'allenatore e gli si da fiducia.
> ...



Le vesti ce le si straccia perché c'è un buffone che va in giro per l'europa a sbafo senza concludere nulla anche con il portafoglio gonfio, e che ora rischia di andare a prendere bertolacci con una somma con la quale un paio di anni fa ci prendevi Pjanic, tanto per dirne una. Anzi, forse pure meno.
Ma è per dirne una, perché se tutti noi tifosi tiriamo in ballo tutte le prese in giro che abbiamo dovuto subire, allora intasiamo il forum.

Allora facciamo così. Prima lo stadio. Poi l'allenatore. Poi gli diamo fiducia. E poi magari ci abboniamo eh?


----------



## cassandrasoccer (21 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> È una sciocchezza a mio parere lo stadio è importante ma si possono fare



Vedremo


----------



## cassandrasoccer (21 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Le vesti ce le si straccia perché c'è un buffone che va in giro per l'europa a sbafo senza concludere nulla anche con il portafoglio gonfio, e che ora rischia di andare a prendere bertolacci con una somma con la quale un paio di anni fa ci prendevi Pjanic, tanto per dirne una. Anzi, forse pure meno.
> Ma è per dirne una, perché se tutti noi tifosi tiriamo in ballo tutte le prese in giro che abbiamo dovuto subire, allora intasiamo il forum.
> 
> Allora facciamo così. Prima lo stadio. Poi l'allenatore. Poi gli diamo fiducia. E poi magari ci abboniamo eh?



Infatti nessuno ti ha detto di fare l'opposto.
Siete qui che pendete dalle parole di DiMarzio. 
Poi sai il pallone è rotondo. Magari se invece di Inzaghi c'era Miha lo scorso anno, magari si arrivava terzi.
Chissà.


----------



## Efferosso (21 Giugno 2015)

cassandrasoccer ha scritto:


> Infatti nessuno ti ha detto di fare l'opposto.
> Siete qui che pendete dalle parole di DiMarzio.
> Poi sai il pallone è rotondo. Magari se invece di Inzaghi c'era Miha lo scorso anno, magari si arrivava terzi.
> Chissà.



E se le avessimo vinte tutte saremmo arrivati primi. E' una verità incontestabile.


----------



## cassandrasoccer (21 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> E se le avessimo vinte tutte saremmo arrivati primi. E' una verità incontestabile.



Infatti come quella che con Bertolacci arriviamo settimi.
Uguale uguale


----------



## Efferosso (21 Giugno 2015)

cassandrasoccer ha scritto:


> Infatti come quella che con Bertolacci arriviamo settimi.
> Uguale uguale



Non posso darti torto. Anche il Carpi alla prima giornata parte in testa al campionato.


----------



## cassandrasoccer (21 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Non posso darti torto. Anche il Carpi alla prima giornata parte in testa al campionato.



No, non esattamente. Quello è un fatto. Le altre sono se. 
Non è lo stesso campo di gioco.
Eliminato.


----------



## Efferosso (21 Giugno 2015)

cassandrasoccer ha scritto:


> No, non esattamente. Quello è un fatto. Le altre sono se.
> Non è lo stesso campo di gioco.
> Eliminato.



Ok. Se il Carpi le vince tutte vince la serie a. Meglio?


Chiudo l'OT e stendo un velo va...


----------



## cassandrasoccer (21 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ok. Se il Carpi le vince tutte vince la serie a. Meglio?
> 
> 
> Chiudo l'OT e stendo un velo va...



Se non fai l'abbonamento non ti comprano Ronaldo.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Giugno 2015)

*Basta off topic e niente provocazioni*


----------



## Djici (21 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> inoltre dice che Galliani non c'entra nulla ( e qui sono d' accordissimo) se Mr Bee o chi per lui pubblica fotine ecc... che scatenano clamore mediatico.





Infatti, le foto di Bee scatenano clamore mediatico... mentre lui, direttore del canale UFFICIALE fa NETTAMENTE PEGGIO... 
Devo andare a riprendere le schemate ?

Suma del clamore mediatico se ne frega, lo fa solo per _eccitarci tutti insieme_.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Giugno 2015)

cassandrasoccer ha scritto:


> *I tifosi della Juventus andavano anche in serie B a vedere la Juve*. Anche quando fatto due settimi posti.



Paragone improponibile, la Juve è andata in B con dei Top player come Buffon e Del Piero, noi i top player li abbiamo ceduti nonostante disputassimo la champions,
in realtà il paragone con la Juve è desolante,
loro hanno ricostruito dal nulla, noi dalla vetta d'europa abbiamo demolito in maniera vergognosa una squadra per poi scoprire che facciamo un deficit superiore a quando avevamo i fuoriclasse.


----------



## Memories of the Time (21 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Paragone improponibile, la Juve è andata in B con dei Top player come Buffon e Del Piero, noi i top player li abbiamo ceduti nonostante disputassimo la champions,
> in realtà il paragone con la Juve è desolante,
> loro hanno ricostruito dal nulla, noi dalla vetta d'europa abbiamo demolito in maniera vergognosa una squadra per poi scoprire che facciamo un deficit superiore a quando avevamo i fuoriclasse.


Direi riassume alla perfezione la totale incapacità della dirigenza ^^


----------



## Schism75 (21 Giugno 2015)

Comunque per la prima volta ha ammesso delle colpe del Milan è in maniera velata verso Galliani. Forse nemmeno tanto velata. Stavolta non gli posso dire niente. Anzi sotto sotto non lo sopporta nemmeno più lui a Galliani.

Se é vero quello che dice, allora sarebbe confermato che il budget é intorno ai 100-120 min di euro.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Giugno 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Comunque per la prima volta ha ammesso delle colpe del Milan è in maniera velata verso Galliani. Forse nemmeno tanto velata. Stavolta non gli posso dire niente. Anzi sotto sotto non lo sopporta nemmeno più lui a Galliani.
> 
> Se é vero quello che dice, allora sarebbe confermato che il budget é intorno ai 100-120 min di euro.



Beh ti credo, stavolta l'hanno ridicolizzato anche a lui.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Giugno 2015)

Poi parla di problema... Ma quale problema... Istanbul II


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Giugno 2015)

Questa volta mi è piaciuto Suma.


----------



## Victorss (21 Giugno 2015)

Ha detto in poche parole che è colpa di Galliani come tutti ben sappiamo. Dopo ci ha girato intorno perchè deve tenersi il lavoro ma queello è il succo. Stavolta bravo Suma.


----------



## Efferosso (21 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Paragone improponibile, la Juve è andata in B con dei Top player come Buffon e Del Piero, noi i top player li abbiamo ceduti nonostante disputassimo la champions,
> in realtà il paragone con la Juve è desolante,
> loro hanno ricostruito dal nulla, noi dalla vetta d'europa abbiamo demolito in maniera vergognosa una squadra per poi scoprire che facciamo un deficit superiore a quando avevamo i fuoriclasse.



Va tutto bene.
Devi avere fede. Nella morte e nella malattia, nella gioia e nel dolore.


----------



## bmb (21 Giugno 2015)

Io sto con Suma. E non commento chi ha minacciato di morte la sua famiglia costringendolo a togliersi da fb.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Io sto con Suma. E non commento chi ha minacciato di morte la sua famiglia costringendolo a togliersi da fb.



Quoto. E quoto. Poi comunque capisco che si comporti e dica così, così come comprendo chi se la prende civilmente alle sue sparate.


----------



## Aron (22 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Questa volta mi è piaciuto Suma.



Lo ripeto: le antipatie e simpatie personali non si discutono. 
Resto invece perplesso quando gli piovono critiche e insulti come se fosse un responsabile del Milan.
Lui è l'equivalente di un ambasciatore, e senza i privilegi di un vero ambasciatore, e come si dice: ambasciator non porta pena.

Posso assicurare che gli secca tantissimo metterci la faccia sempre e comunque, ma lo fa perchè il suo ruolo lo richiede. 
Invece dirigenti e proprietari la faccia non ce la mettono mai.

Milan Channel è forse l'unico canale tematico al mondo dove nè i dirigenti nè i proprietari restano ospiti in studio a rispondere ai tifosi o a partecipare a un dibattito.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Giugno 2015)

Perché non siamo stati bravi e chiaramente una critica a galliani, mi fa sperare questo, magari Berlusca finalmente lo caccia


----------



## Dapone (22 Giugno 2015)

lo odio con tutto me stesso. ma le bestie che lo minacciano di morte dovrebbero finire in galera.

e lui come troppi ormai sono scelti dalle alte sfere del Milan per fare da frangiflutti alle ondate di tifosi arrabbiati.
sono le vittime sacrificali di Berlusconi e Galliani.
col piffero che il gallo si fa un profilo sui social network.


----------



## Sotiris (22 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Questa volta mi è piaciuto Suma.



Non amo assolutamente Suma ma questa volta è stato chiaro e per nulla elusivo.
A me è anche parso sincero.
Ha detto chiaramente che abbiamo sbagliato noi, punto.
Sulla questione Mendes-Lucas non ha inventato castronerie perché di Mendes a lavoro su JM ne parla A Bola da almeno 2-3 settimane. Quindi è un fatto che Mendes c'entri molto sul passaggio di JM all'Atletico Madrid e che qualcosa nel rapporto Gallaini-Lucas non abbia funzionato.

Ovviamente la gente che gli augura la morte o minaccia di morte i suoi familiari è criminale e mi auguro sia punita nelle opportune sedi.


----------



## martinmilan (22 Giugno 2015)

vabbè anche qui c è chi augura la morte a galliani eppure vedo che scrive lo stesso...detto questo suma per me rimane sempre un chiaccherone.Non impara mai dai suoi errori.

L'unico che ha sbagliato in questa faccenda è stato solo lui che ha ammesso che in un attimo di entusiasmo di avere messo quella scritta''Jackson si!" e ha detto che è stata una sua iniziativa.Galliani non centra nulla questa volta.Kondogbia a parità di offerte ha scelto l'inter e martinez rinviava le visite apposta in accordo coi medici colombiani perchè evidentemente sapeva dell'atletico.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ha detto in poche parole che è colpa di Galliani come tutti ben sappiamo. Dopo ci ha girato intorno perchè deve tenersi il lavoro ma queello è il succo. Stavolta bravo Suma.


In realtà ha fatto intendere che la colpa è di Lucas.


----------



## malos (22 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> In realtà ha fatto intendere che la colpa è di Lucas.



Anch'io ho inteso così. Poi ieri sera vedendo Ordine 10 minuti, di più non reggevo, ha chiaramente detto che la colpa del fallimento è di Lucas e che d'ora in poi Galliani si muoverà da solo.


----------



## nimloth (22 Giugno 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Anch'io ho inteso così. Poi ieri sera vedendo Ordine 10 minuti, di più non reggevo, ha chiaramente detto che la colpa del fallimento è di Lucas e che d'ora in poi Galliani si muoverà da solo.



e quando mai questi darebbero la colpa a Galliani ?!?!?


----------



## Jaqen (22 Giugno 2015)

Ćon quei 75 milioni dovrebbero andare dal Dortmund e comprare Reus e Gundogan


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ćon quei 75 milioni dovrebbero andare dal Dortmund e comprare Reus e Gundogan



Attaccane altre 20 e ti compri pure Hummels.Un pacchetto da 95 milioni ed hai rifondato mezza squadra.
Sogniamo sogniamo che tanto è l'unica cosa gratis che abbiamo.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Attaccane altre 20 e ti compri pure Hummels.Un pacchetto da 95 milioni ed hai rifondato mezza squadra.
> Sogniamo sogniamo che tanto è l'unica cosa gratis che abbiamo.



Stessa cosa che ho pensato ieri 

Ho pensato di partire a 90 a chiudere a 100 eheh..

Peccato sia utopia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Giugno 2015)

Il problema è esattamente la dimensione che oggi abbiamo assunto dopo ste due legnate mediatiche...cioè qua corriamo davvero il rischio che da chiunque ci presentiamo anche se con i soldi veniamo presi a pesci in faccia...danno di immagine gravissimo come mai prima d'ora...un conto è non avere i soldi, ma venire snobbati dai giocatori è davvero la cosa peggiore che può capitare..urge inversione di marcia..
Spero ora anche il nano capisca cosa ha voluto dire non investire per 10 anni e aver lasciato tutto in mano a fester


----------



## wildfrank (22 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Ha praticamente detto che ha toppato totalmente Galliani



A questo punto se Suma subirà conseguenze da questa sua dichiarazione promuoviamo una petizione a suo favore....e mandiamo il Gallo a fare il testimonial della Cesare Ragazzi!!!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Lo ripeto: le antipatie e simpatie personali non si discutono.
> Resto invece perplesso quando gli piovono critiche e insulti come se fosse un responsabile del Milan.
> Lui è l'equivalente di un ambasciatore, e senza i privilegi di un vero ambasciatore, e come si dice: ambasciator non porta pena.
> 
> ...



Disanima totalmente errata,
Suma è a tutti gli effetti un giornalista, non l'addetto stampa del Milan,
e il suo ruolo di direttore di Milan Channel gli imporrebbe di mantenere una posizione bilanciata tra le opinioni dei tifosi e quelle della società.

Senza contare gli ignobili attacchi alle società rivali che fà ripetutamente durante i suoi editoriali,
questi sarebbero concepibili solo se fosse un opinionista neutrale non lo zerbino del Milan.


----------



## James Watson (22 Giugno 2015)

cassandrasoccer ha scritto:


> I tifosi della Juventus andavano anche in serie B a vedere la Juve. Anche quando fatto due settimi posti.



I tifosi del Milan andavano in serie B a vedere Milan-Cavese, in 40.000
Adesso 40.000 spettatori li superiamo quando giochiamo in casa con la Juve e con L'inter. So che sono epoche diverse, difficilmente paragonabili, ma si dovrebbe riflettere sul fatto che, ormai superare i 30000 a san siro è un'eccezione. E non credo che questo dipenda dalla competitività della squadra. Penso che molte responsabilità siano nell'atteggiamento della dirigenza.


----------



## pandoL (22 Giugno 2015)

Quello che fa ben sperare è che ribadisce che il cash esiste veramente..


----------



## davoreb (22 Giugno 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> I tifosi del Milan andavano in serie B a vedere Milan-Cavese, in 40.000
> Adesso 40.000 spettatori li superiamo quando giochiamo in casa con la Juve e con L'inter. So che sono epoche diverse, difficilmente paragonabili, ma si dovrebbe riflettere sul fatto che, ormai superare i 30000 a san siro è un'eccezione. E non credo che questo dipenda dalla competitività della squadra. Penso che molte responsabilità siano nell'atteggiamento della dirigenza.



Per me questi confronti non hanno senso, dipende da:
1. Calcio in TV
2. Costi /crisi economica
3. Squadra

Io se fanno una grande campagna acquisti andro allo stadio una decina di volte l'anno prossimo altrimenti massimo una o due.


----------



## James Watson (22 Giugno 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Per me questi confronti non hanno senso, dipende da:
> 1. Calcio in TV
> 2. Costi /crisi economica
> 3. Squadra
> ...



Il senso è che non è giusto far intendere che i tifosi del milan vanno allo stadio solo se hanno una squadra competitiva, perché ci sono diversi fatti che lo dimostrano. San Siro era pieno anche quando il milan era in b. Ora lo stadio è mezzo vuoto ed è palese che ciò non è riconducibile ad una scarsa competitività della squadra. C'entrarà la pay tv la crisi e tutto quello che si vuole, ma indubbiamente molti si sono allontanati dal milan per le continue prese in giro di questa società.


----------



## Aron (22 Giugno 2015)

Oggi ha ripetuto ancora "non credo che con Bee ci siano problemi. Ma se ci fossero Berlusconi troverebbe un altro investitore." L'ho riportata in sintesi, ma si è soffermato per una trentina di secondi sull'argomento. 
Chi vuol intendere intenda.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Oggi ha ripetuto ancora "non credo che con Bee ci siano problemi. Ma se ci fossero Berlusconi troverebbe un altro investitore." L'ho riportata in sintesi, ma si è soffermato per una trentina di secondi sull'argomento.
> Chi vuol intendere intenda.



Mamma mia. Però c'è da dire che ancora ieri sera Bee è intervenuto, quindi è un segnale positivo.


----------



## robs91 (22 Giugno 2015)

*Suma su Milan Channel*:*Imbula non ci interessa,non andiamo sulle seconde scelte degli altri.Lo schema è sempre quello, si cerca un attaccante e un centrocampista forte per iniziare poi ci sarà da fare anche una seconda punta e cammin facendo si penserà anche alla difesa.Siamo criticabili e sbeffeggiabili perché non abbiamo centrato i nostri obiettivi ma anche se si cerca a tutti i costi, in malafede, di cucirci addosso l'abito di chi va in giro senza soldi non è così. Se il Milan non ha budget lo dice*.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Suma su Milan Channel:*Imbula non ci interessa,non andiamo sulle seconde scelte degli altri.Lo schema è sempre quello, si cerca un attaccante e un centrocampista forte per iniziare poi ci sarà da fare anche una seconda punta e cammin facendo si penserà anche alla difesa.Siamo criticabili e sbeffeggiabili perché non abbiamo centrato i nostri obiettivi ma anche se si cerca a tutti i costi, in malafede, di cucirci addosso l'abito di chi va in giro senza soldi non è così. Se il Milan non ha budget lo dice*.


come pensavo a centrocampo si cerca UN giocatore solo. D'altronde il duo De Jong-Montolivo chi lo leva?


----------



## robs91 (22 Giugno 2015)

*Ancora Suma*:*Noi su Jackson Martinez abbiamo chiuso con il Porto e stretto la mano al suo procuratore. Dovevamo fare le visite mediche ma a un certo punto si sono interrotte le comunicazioni. Dovevamo andare a bussare al citofono della Colombia così poi ci dicevate come con Destro?Per Kondogbia invece il Milan ha offerto 40 milioni al Monaco e il club francese era felice di darlo a noi che eravamo a Milano convinti di ricevere i contratti a minuti.Quindi non è vero,come ha scritto Libero,che il Milan ha offerto solo 30 milioni.Infatti ho segnalato al Milan l'articolo e mi hanno risposto che se fosse stato così l'Inter lo avrebbe pagato solo 31 milioni e non quaranta come invece è successo*.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Suma su Milan Channel*:*Imbula non ci interessa,non andiamo sulle seconde scelte degli altri.Lo schema è sempre quello, si cerca un attaccante e un centrocampista forte per iniziare poi ci sarà da fare anche una seconda punta e cammin facendo si penserà anche alla difesa.Siamo criticabili e sbeffeggiabili perché non abbiamo centrato i nostri obiettivi ma anche se si cerca a tutti i costi, in malafede, di cucirci addosso l'abito di chi va in giro senza soldi non è così. Se il Milan non ha budget lo dice*.





robs91 ha scritto:


> *Ancora Suma*:*Noi su Jackson Martinez abbiamo chiuso con il Porto e stretto la mano al suo procuratore. Dovevamo fare le visite mediche ma a un certo punto si sono interrotte le comunicazioni. Dovevamo andare a bussare al citofono della Colombia così poi ci dicevate come con Destro?Per Kondogbia invece il Milan ha offerto 40 milioni al Monaco e il club francese era felice di darlo a noi che eravamo a Milano convinti di ricevere i contratti a minuti.Quindi non è vero,come ha scritto Libero,che il Milan ha offerto solo 30 milioni.Infatti ho segnalato al Milan l'articolo e mi hanno risposto che se fosse stato così l'Inter lo avrebbe pagato solo 31 milioni e non quaranta come invece è successo*.



Quindi come penso io: su Kondogbia non abbiamo rilanciato sopra l'ultima offerta dell'Inter e su Jackson abbiamo commesso il grave errore di fidarci della stretta di mano del procuratore, senza far mettere nessuna firma al giocatore. That's it.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (22 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> * Suma: Doyen Sports non c'entra nulla in quanto Doyen con il Milan, qui siamo in presenza di Nelio Lucas quale consulente/uomo di fiducia di Bee Taechaubol. Nelio Lucas ha personalmente l'incarico professionale di essere l'advisor di Bee Taechaubol.*



Ma a chi la racconta?
N.Lucas, numero 1 della Doyen (la Repubblica), uomo di fiducia di Mr Bee e amico personale di Galliani, con l'incarico professionale di essere l'advisor di Bee presso il Milan, non c'entra nulla con la Doyen? 
E sta a perdere il suo tempo dietro al Milan per amicizia, beneficenza o volontariato (cit)? 
Ma Suma crede ancora al Bambin Gesù che porta i doni a Natale?
Sumar, quello che ha pubblicato su MC l'acquisto di JM, salvo dichiarare poi che l'ha fatto "per renderci felici"?
Scusate le retorica, ma quell'essere indefinibile mi fa andare in bestia...


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Suma su Milan Channel*:*Imbula non ci interessa,non andiamo sulle seconde scelte degli altri.Lo schema è sempre quello, si cerca un attaccante e un centrocampista forte per iniziare poi ci sarà da fare anche una seconda punta e cammin facendo si penserà anche alla difesa.Siamo criticabili e sbeffeggiabili perché non abbiamo centrato i nostri obiettivi ma anche se si cerca a tutti i costi, in malafede, di cucirci addosso l'abito di chi va in giro senza soldi non è così. Se il Milan non ha budget lo dice*.



Questo dovrebbe far capire tutto:


> si cerca un attaccante e un centrocampista forte



Ancora cercano chi comprare, praticamente non ne hanno idea. Menomale che lo stesso Suma parlava di rosa a disposizione per il raduno.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Suma su Milan Channel*:*Imbula non ci interessa,non andiamo sulle seconde scelte degli altri.Lo schema è sempre quello, si cerca un attaccante e un centrocampista forte per iniziare poi ci sarà da fare anche una seconda punta e cammin facendo si penserà anche alla difesa.Siamo criticabili e sbeffeggiabili perché non abbiamo centrato i nostri obiettivi ma anche se si cerca a tutti i costi, in malafede, di cucirci addosso l'abito di chi va in giro senza soldi non è così. Se il Milan non ha budget lo dice*.



Ma che vuol dire "Imbula non ci interessa non andiamo sulle seconde scelte degli altri"?

Se un giocatore è necessario e lo vuoi allora lo prendi.. che razza di discorsi sono


----------



## markjordan (22 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma che vuol dire "Imbula non ci interessa non andiamo sulle seconde scelte degli altri"?
> 
> Se un giocatore è necessario e lo vuoi allora lo prendi.. che razza di discorsi sono


assurdo

ma 

arriva sicuro


----------



## franck3211 (22 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma che vuol dire "Imbula non ci interessa non andiamo sulle seconde scelte degli altri"?
> 
> Se un giocatore è necessario e lo vuoi allora lo prendi.. che razza di discorsi sono



Sono d'accordo non per forza seconda scelta signfica peggio. Se il giocatore è un profilo interessante per Sinisa allora che lo si prenda.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Giugno 2015)

*Ancora Suma: "Se su Jackson abbiamo detto si è perché quella era stata la risposta del giocatore. Su Kondo invece vi abbiamo sempre detto che la trattativa era in fase avanzata e c'era concorrenza. Mi è piaciuto moltissimo il tweet di Bee su Dana. Ho visto il tifo che si è fatto tra venerdì e sabato ed ho visto i sorrisini con i quali hanno accolto Kondo all'Inter. Noi dobbiamo solo stare zitti e pedalare ma una cosa mi sento di dire ai colleghi: i sorrisini e le battutine si fanno sui club che sono morti e siccome il Milan farà diverse, anzi tante operazioni da qui a settembre, bisogna stare attenti ai buchi perché più se ne fanno e più se ne prendono. Il mercato va avanti quindi occhio. Adesso il Milan non deve parlare ma produrre. Non credo che Hummels arriverà ma alla fine qualcosa di importante verrà fatto anche in difesa. Non sarà facile cancellare il 20 giugno 2015 ma ci riusciremo. E' probabile che considerare tutto fatto ci abbia fatto dormire un po' troppo sugli allori su entrambe le trattative. L'Inter partendo da una situazione di svantaggio ha avuto quella fame che noi ora avremo su altre operazioni."*


----------



## franck3211 (22 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Suma: "Se su Jackson abbiamo detto si è perché quella era stata la risposta del giocatore. Su Kondo invece vi abbiamo sempre detto che la trattativa era in fase avanzata e c'era concorrenza. Mi è piaciuto moltissimo il tweet di Bee su Dana. Ho visto il tifo che si è fatto tra venerdì e sabato ed ho visto i sorrisini con i quali hanno accolto Kondo all'Inter. Noi dobbiamo solo stare zitti e pedalare ma una cosa mi sento di dire ai colleghi: i sorrisini e le battutine si fanno sui club che sono morti e siccome il Milan farà diverse, anzi tante operazioni da qui a settembre, bisogna stare attenti ai buchi perché più se ne fanno e più se ne prendono. Il mercato va avanti quindi occhio. Adesso il Milan non deve parlare ma produrre. Non credo che Hummels arriverà ma alla fine qualcosa di importante verrà fatto anche in difesa. Non sarà facile cancellare il 20 giugno 2015 ma ci riusciremo. E' probabile che considerare tutto fatto ci abbia fatto dormire un po' troppo sugli allori su entrambe le trattative. L'Inter partendo da una situazione di svantaggio ha avuto quella fame che noi ora avremo su altre operazioni."*


Speriamo, ancora una volta si è esposto, vedremo.


----------



## Sotiris (22 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Suma: "Se su Jackson abbiamo detto si è perché quella era stata la risposta del giocatore. Su Kondo invece vi abbiamo sempre detto che la trattativa era in fase avanzata e c'era concorrenza. Mi è piaciuto moltissimo il tweet di Bee su Dana. Ho visto il tifo che si è fatto tra venerdì e sabato ed ho visto i sorrisini con i quali hanno accolto Kondo all'Inter. Noi dobbiamo solo stare zitti e pedalare ma una cosa mi sento di dire ai colleghi: i sorrisini e le battutine si fanno sui club che sono morti e siccome il Milan farà diverse, anzi tante operazioni da qui a settembre, bisogna stare attenti ai buchi perché più se ne fanno e più se ne prendono. Il mercato va avanti quindi occhio. Adesso il Milan non deve parlare ma produrre. Non credo che Hummels arriverà ma alla fine qualcosa di importante verrà fatto anche in difesa. Non sarà facile cancellare il 20 giugno 2015 ma ci riusciremo. E' probabile che considerare tutto fatto ci abbia fatto dormire un po' troppo sugli allori su entrambe le trattative. L'Inter partendo da una situazione di svantaggio ha avuto quella fame che noi ora avremo su altre operazioni."*



continua ad esporsi molto, per carità anche l'anno scorso aveva detto "se parte Kakà ne arriva uno fortissimo" ma era un contesto diverso, così esposto sulla nostra disponibilità a fare grandi operazioni io sinceramente non lo ricordo nel recente passato, e sa benissimo che se al 31 agosto non sarà stato così è finito per i milanisti. quindi a che pro dovrebbe continuare ad esporsi ed insistere?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Suma: "Se su Jackson abbiamo detto si è perché quella era stata la risposta del giocatore. Su Kondo invece vi abbiamo sempre detto che la trattativa era in fase avanzata e c'era concorrenza. Mi è piaciuto moltissimo il tweet di Bee su Dana. Ho visto il tifo che si è fatto tra venerdì e sabato ed ho visto i sorrisini con i quali hanno accolto Kondo all'Inter. Noi dobbiamo solo stare zitti e pedalare ma una cosa mi sento di dire ai colleghi: i sorrisini e le battutine si fanno sui club che sono morti e siccome il Milan farà diverse, anzi tante operazioni da qui a settembre, bisogna stare attenti ai buchi perché più se ne fanno e più se ne prendono. Il mercato va avanti quindi occhio. Adesso il Milan non deve parlare ma produrre. Non credo che Hummels arriverà ma alla fine qualcosa di importante verrà fatto anche in difesa. Non sarà facile cancellare il 20 giugno 2015 ma ci riusciremo. E' probabile che considerare tutto fatto ci abbia fatto dormire un po' troppo sugli allori su entrambe le trattative. L'Inter partendo da una situazione di svantaggio ha avuto quella fame che noi ora avremo su altre operazioni."*



Mi sembra che abbia ammesso chiaramente gli errori di Galliani ("abbiamo dormito troppo sugli allori"). 
Ed insiste sul fatto che i soldi ci sono e che faremo un mercato importante. Come ho già detto, gli sviluppi recenti e più lontani mi portano a credergli. 

A settembre tireremo le somme e vedremo se sarà un ital Milan che avrà speso 2 lenticchie (come ormai sostiene il 90% dei tifosi) o un Milan diverso che avrà speso diversi quattrini sul mercato. Il modo in cui verranno investiti questi soldi sarà sbagliato? Vedremo pure questo. Intanto vediamo di spenderli questi soldi. Poi ne discutiamo un colpo alla volta.


----------



## neversayconte (22 Giugno 2015)

C'è chi dice (sky) che i soldi non ci sono attualmente e dovremo aspettare i bonifici di Mister Bee. 
in pratica, che Galliani abbia fatto viaggi a vuoto a oporto e monaco
tesi anche di ruiu, che dice ai tifosi di non illudersi e che i soldi non arriveranno.

p.s. A me sembra stupido che uno faccia viaggi a vuoto e teatrini se i soldi non ce li ha, neanche immaginando secondi fini. piuttosto mi faccio una nuotata in piscina.


----------



## Mithos3 (22 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Suma: "Se su Jackson abbiamo detto si è perché quella era stata la risposta del giocatore. Su Kondo invece vi abbiamo sempre detto che la trattativa era in fase avanzata e c'era concorrenza. Mi è piaciuto moltissimo il tweet di Bee su Dana. Ho visto il tifo che si è fatto tra venerdì e sabato ed ho visto i sorrisini con i quali hanno accolto Kondo all'Inter. Noi dobbiamo solo stare zitti e pedalare ma una cosa mi sento di dire ai colleghi: i sorrisini e le battutine si fanno sui club che sono morti e siccome il Milan farà diverse, anzi tante operazioni da qui a settembre, bisogna stare attenti ai buchi perché più se ne fanno e più se ne prendono. Il mercato va avanti quindi occhio. Adesso il Milan non deve parlare ma produrre. Non credo che Hummels arriverà ma alla fine qualcosa di importante verrà fatto anche in difesa. Non sarà facile cancellare il 20 giugno 2015 ma ci riusciremo. E' probabile che considerare tutto fatto ci abbia fatto dormire un po' troppo sugli allori su entrambe le trattative. L'Inter partendo da una situazione di svantaggio ha avuto quella fame che noi ora avremo su altre operazioni."*



Invece di fare proclami al vento fossi in Suma mi andrei a nascondere. Hanno davvero un solo modo per farsi perdonare dopo sabato. Comprare almeno 3 campioni di livello in ogni reparto più acquisti funzionali dappertutto. Le chiacchiere sue e del suo AD stanno a zero.


----------



## walter 22 (22 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Suma: "Se su Jackson abbiamo detto si è perché quella era stata la risposta del giocatore. Su Kondo invece vi abbiamo sempre detto che la trattativa era in fase avanzata e c'era concorrenza. Mi è piaciuto moltissimo il tweet di Bee su Dana. Ho visto il tifo che si è fatto tra venerdì e sabato ed ho visto i sorrisini con i quali hanno accolto Kondo all'Inter. Noi dobbiamo solo stare zitti e pedalare ma una cosa mi sento di dire ai colleghi: i sorrisini e le battutine si fanno sui club che sono morti e siccome il Milan farà diverse, anzi tante operazioni da qui a settembre, bisogna stare attenti ai buchi perché più se ne fanno e più se ne prendono. Il mercato va avanti quindi occhio. Adesso il Milan non deve parlare ma produrre. Non credo che Hummels arriverà ma alla fine qualcosa di importante verrà fatto anche in difesa. Non sarà facile cancellare il 20 giugno 2015 ma ci riusciremo. E' probabile che considerare tutto fatto ci abbia fatto dormire un po' troppo sugli allori su entrambe le trattative. L'Inter partendo da una situazione di svantaggio ha avuto quella fame che noi ora avremo su altre operazioni."*



Ma un po di decenza no? "Noi dobbiamo solo stare zitti" e poi fa proclami "il Milan farà diverse, anzi tante operazioni da qui a settembre". Prima fatele queste dannate operazioni e poi parlate ad alla fine tireremo i conti.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Giugno 2015)

Vado controcorrente: mi piace Suma ultimamente.

E' onesto, è chiaro e ci soffre (come sempre) come noi. Purtroppo è il suo lavoro e non può insultare tutti come facciamo noi.


----------



## markjordan (22 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## el_gaucho (22 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Vado controcorrente: mi piace Suma ultimamente.
> 
> E' onesto, è chiaro e ci soffre (come sempre) come noi. Purtroppo è il suo lavoro e non può insultare tutti come facciamo noi.



Concordo in pieno.

In passato avrebbe negato tutto a partire dall'evidenza. Adesso invece fa un'analisi lucida e obiettiva.
Ha amesso gli errori e a parte il fatto di dire che si faranno molte operazioni( badate che ha detto due campioni, poi saranno operazioni di contorno) ha detto che bisogna stare zitti e pedalare, riferito a societa' e canale tematico.
In passato avrebbe detto che sarebbero arrivati giocatori piu' forti di quelli persi.

Io ho sempre considerato Suma uno dei peggiori giornalisti in circolazione e anche uni dei mali del Milan.
Adesso si vede che questa vicenda l'ha segnato e provato a livello umano, e improvvisamente e' rinsavito.

Comunque, sono sicuro che se le cose dovessero aggiustarsi, si togliera' tanti sassolini dalle scarpe, contro I colleghi di altre fazioni e contro parte della tifoseria e ritornera' ad essere quel fanfarone arrogante che e' sempre stato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Suma su Milan Channel*:*Imbula non ci interessa,non andiamo sulle seconde scelte degli altri.Lo schema è sempre quello, si cerca un attaccante e un centrocampista forte per iniziare poi ci sarà da fare anche una seconda punta e cammin facendo si penserà anche alla difesa.Siamo criticabili e sbeffeggiabili perché non abbiamo centrato i nostri obiettivi ma anche se si cerca a tutti i costi, in malafede, di cucirci addosso l'abito di chi va in giro senza soldi non è così. Se il Milan non ha budget lo dice*.



Se non si ufficializza qualcosa entro 10 giorni sarà inconfutabile parlare di soldi mancanti.
Suma si è esposto ancora una volta,e ancora una volta si prenderà gli insulti se la società farà altri cinema.


----------



## Love (22 Giugno 2015)

Purtroppo adesso questo è diventato lo stile Milan..parole parole e solo parole..


----------



## Petrecte (22 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Suma: "Se su Jackson abbiamo detto si è perché quella era stata la risposta del giocatore. Su Kondo invece vi abbiamo sempre detto che la trattativa era in fase avanzata e c'era concorrenza. Mi è piaciuto moltissimo il tweet di Bee su Dana. Ho visto il tifo che si è fatto tra venerdì e sabato ed ho visto i sorrisini con i quali hanno accolto Kondo all'Inter. Noi dobbiamo solo stare zitti e pedalare ma una cosa mi sento di dire ai colleghi: i sorrisini e le battutine si fanno sui club che sono morti e siccome il Milan farà diverse, anzi tante operazioni da qui a settembre, bisogna stare attenti ai buchi perché più se ne fanno e più se ne prendono. Il mercato va avanti quindi occhio. Adesso il Milan non deve parlare ma produrre. Non credo che Hummels arriverà ma alla fine qualcosa di importante verrà fatto anche in difesa. Non sarà facile cancellare il 20 giugno 2015 ma ci riusciremo. E' probabile che considerare tutto fatto ci abbia fatto dormire un po' troppo sugli allori su entrambe le trattative. L'Inter partendo da una situazione di svantaggio ha avuto quella fame che noi ora avremo su altre operazioni."*



Questo si espone perché il suo capo gli ha detto di farlo, così da calmare la piazza (silenzio e pedalare), il geometra sta vivendo momenti molto difficili .... forse il suo picco più basso di credibilità, ovvio che chiami a raccolta le truppe cammellate, (giornalai vari che attaccano Doyen e Lucas come artefici della debacle di Sabato), ora a cravatta gialla serve che il polverone si calmi , con Barbara che non si espone sui media ma sicuramente parla molto con suo padre.
Con la cessione di quote che potrebbe portare a un suo ridimensionamento, specie se anche avendo i soldi dovesse bucare ( come sta facendo tutti gli obbiettivi).
Non bisogna solo pensare che è stato fregato no , bisogna pensare anche a chi lo ha fregato e come lo hanno fregato ... ci ha fatto la figura del pollo.
Il geometra non ha un piano e non ha alternative ai giocatori persi Sabato, può sperare al massimo in qualche esubero del Real ( unica società con la quale sembra avere ancora ottimi rapporti), non mi stupirei di 2/3 acquisti provenienti propio da Madrid , ma x fare deve aspettare almeno metà Luglio quando le grandi avranno già fatto la squadra x la prossima stagione e dovranno cedere gli esuberi, soli che la pressione mediatica (specie dei social) degli ultimi giorni no lo aiuta .... vedremo .


----------



## Victorss (22 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> C'è chi dice (sky) che i soldi non ci sono attualmente e dovremo aspettare i bonifici di Mister Bee.
> in pratica, che Galliani abbia fatto viaggi a vuoto a oporto e monaco
> tesi anche di ruiu, che dice ai tifosi di non illudersi e che i soldi non arriveranno.
> 
> p.s. A me sembra stupido che uno faccia viaggi a vuoto e teatrini se i soldi non ce li ha, neanche immaginando secondi fini. piuttosto mi faccio una nuotata in piscina.



ma vi rendete conto?
Cioì per prendere un giocatore da 35 Milioni ci vogliono i Bonifici di Mr Bee?? Un giocatore CON CLAUSOLA RESCISSORIA lo si deve pagare entro 60 giorni! Se non paghi la clausola puoi accordarti per sei mesi oppure un anno! questa cosa dei soldi di Bee non ha senso, veramente c'è qualcuno che pensa che Galliani va con un assegno da 40 Milioni a Monaco e lo da al presidente del Monaco per Kondogbia? O che va in Banca e gli fa un bonifico da 40 milioni? Se Galliani ha fatto due offerte una da 40 milioni e l'altra da 35 milioni vuol dire che ci sono 75 milioni. che siano anticipati da Fininvest o di Bee è irrilevante perchè tanto non serve averli ora in questo momento preciso tutti e 75.


----------



## tapiro1 (22 Giugno 2015)

Scusate ma il....sig Ruiu se il Milan dovesse fare un grande mercato dirà che lo aveva detto.....poverino.....non è colpa sua.....


----------



## Djici (22 Giugno 2015)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Concordo in pieno.
> 
> In passato avrebbe negato tutto a partire dall'evidenza. Adesso invece fa un'analisi lucida e obiettiva.
> Ha amesso gli errori e a parte il fatto di dire che si faranno molte operazioni( badate che ha detto due campioni, poi saranno operazioni di contorno) ha detto che bisogna stare zitti e pedalare, riferito a societa' e canale tematico.
> ...



Ti piace Suma quando ti permette di "_eccitarci tutti insieme_" ?


----------



## aleslash (22 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Vado controcorrente: mi piace Suma ultimamente.
> 
> E' onesto, è chiaro e ci soffre (come sempre) come noi. Purtroppo è il suo lavoro e non può insultare tutti come facciamo noi.



Sono d'accordo


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Giugno 2015)

se dovessero esserci realmente questi soldi, il vero problema sarà su chi li spenderanno. Ho una paura pazzesca che verranno buttati su gente mediocre.


----------



## Aron (22 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> C'è chi dice (sky) che i soldi non ci sono attualmente e dovremo aspettare i bonifici di Mister Bee.
> in pratica, che Galliani abbia fatto viaggi a vuoto a oporto e monaco
> tesi anche di ruiu, che dice ai tifosi di non illudersi e che i soldi non arriveranno.
> 
> p.s. A me sembra stupido che uno faccia viaggi a vuoto e teatrini se i soldi non ce li ha, neanche immaginando secondi fini. piuttosto mi faccio una nuotata in piscina.



Purtroppo temo anch'io che non ci sia disponibilità. 
La verità comunque la sanno solo Galliani e Berlusconi. Suma riporta quello che arriva dalla società.
Gli spifferi che arrivano ad altri possono eventualmente venire da fonti differenti che sono state ben informate dai diretti interessati, comunque il quadro della situazione è poco chiaro per tutti in questo momento.

Il punto comunque non sono i soldi di Bee, ma che Berlusconi avrebbe investito col patrimonio personale, con o senza nuovi soci. 
E questo non sta succedendo.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Giugno 2015)

COmunque io non capisco, se davvero ci sono questi soldi, perché galliani non fa un ultimo tentativo per martinez? il giocatore sembra non aver ancora deciso, come mai nessun pressing o rilancio? Ho come la sensazione che non aspettavano altro che qualche altra squadra si inserisse.


----------



## markjordan (22 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> COmunque io non capisco, se davvero ci sono questi soldi, perché galliani non fa un ultimo tentativo per martinez? il giocatore sembra non aver ancora deciso, come mai nessun pressing o rilancio? Ho come la sensazione che non aspettavano altro che qualche altra squadra si inserisse.


su ibra a occhi chiusi
jm non vale quei soldi


----------



## el_gaucho (22 Giugno 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ti piace Suma quando ti permette di "_eccitarci tutti insieme_" ?



E' esattamente il contrario di quello che ho detto. Apprezzo questo Suma pacato e quasi obiettivo.
Il Suma da orgasmo di gruppo lo lascio a voi


----------



## MaschioAlfa (22 Giugno 2015)

I $oldi sarebbero arrivati anche dal mio portafogli e da molti altri tifosi...

Erano quasi riusciti a farmi fare l abbonamento a Mediaset Premium !!
dalle stelle alle stalle nell arco di una giornata.


----------



## arcanum (22 Giugno 2015)

Se non rilanciano per JM mi sa che c'è davvero lo zampone di Ibra


----------

